
Robots Will Need to Able to Do More in Order to Replace Human Lawyers - CapitalistCartr
http://abovethelaw.com/2016/05/back-in-the-race-ny-to-190gb-robots-will-need-to-able-to-do-more-in-order-to-replace-human-lawyers/
======
bediger4000
This sort of thing is totally predictable. Automation encroaches on a
profession, people in that profession write this kind of defense of humans.
You could substitute "outsourcing" for "automation" in the above, too.

But this time, it's different. The profession is "lawyer". Lawyering is
superspecial. The attorney/client privilege is the most protected privilege in
the USA, at least. Judges routinely make judgements that favor the legal
profession itself
([http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/barton.pdf](http://online.wsj.com/public/resources/documents/barton.pdf)).

We can invoke the "lawyer-judge hypothesis here:

Is there a plausible legal result in this case that will significantly affect
the interests of the legal profession (positively or negatively)? If so, the
case will be decided in the way that offers the best result for the legal
profession.

If this hypothesis holds, we can expect to see no legal AI for a very long
time.

